# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Zbulime të reja arkeologjike në Butrint

## Davius

*Butrint, 15 korrik*   

Arkeologët shqiptarë thonë se kanë zbuluar në qytetin antik të Butrintit, në Jug të Shqipërisë një statujë mermeri që i përket shekullit të tretë Pas Krishtit. 

Arkeologu i Qendrës Arkeologjike të Sarandës Dhimitër Çondi tha se statuja në përmasa relativisht të mëdha është punuar me mjeshtëri të lartë dhe ka zbukurime të jashtme mjaft interesante. Zoti Çondi tha se ende nuk është gjetur koka e statujës për të dalë në komente lidhur me figurën historike së cilës ajo i përket. 

Statuja u zbulua në Forumin e qytetit antik ku janë gjetur më parë edhe statuja prej mermeri të disa figurave të antikitetit të cilat ruhen sot në Muzeun Arkeologjik të Butrintit. 
Disa ekspedita me arkeologë shqiptarë dhe të huaj po zhvillojnë sivjet gërmime në qytetin e Butrintit, e vetmja pasuri shqiptare që mbrohet nga Organizata Botërore e Monumenteve Unesko. 

Ndërkaq Prokuria e e Gjirokastrës pritet ti dorëzojë këto ditë Ministrisë shqiptarte të Kulturës tre statuja që u bllokuan pak ditë më parë në Pikën Kufitare të Kakavijës tek po trasportoheshin ilegalisht drejt Greqisë fqinje. 
Ekspertë të Monumenteve thonë se tre kokat antike prej memreri mund të jenë grabitur në qytetin antik të Apollonisë në Shqipërinë e Mesme dhe po transporothehsin për tu shitur në Greqi nga një person që tashmë është arrestuar. Greqia është një nga vendet ku kanë përfunduar mjaft vlera të trashëgimisë arkeologjike shqiptare vecanërisht gjatë trazirave të dhunshme të 1997. 

*Burimi: Kosova.com*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Një mozaik i shekullit V-VI fushën e Vrinës dhe shtatorja pa kokë në Forumin e Butrintit që mendohet të jetë një vepër e importuar_  

*Dalin nga nëntoka dy vepra arti*


_Th.Nika_

Një mozaik i një lloji të veçantë u shfaq me tërë përmasat reale në fushën e Vrinës, 1 km nga Butrinti. Kjo u bë e mundur gjatë ekspeditës shqiptaro-angleze, e cila e ka sivjet vitin e dytë të gërmimit në atë truall që njihet si prapatoka e Butrintit. Nëse një vit më parë ishte zbuluar mozaiku vetëm në një sipërfaqe të një dhome, gërmimet e tanishme mundësuan plotësimin e përfytyrimit të plotë për tërë shtrirjen e tij në bazilikën e gjendur në territorin e Vivarit. 
Arkeologu Dhimtër Çondi thotë se bazilika e këtushme ka elementë arkitekturorë të marra nga tempulli, që i përket shek V-VI pas Krishtit. Në të ekzistojnë tre nefe dhe në nefin qëndror mbizotëron mozaiku, që vlerësohet i veçantë nga gjithë të tjerët që janë zbuluar deri tani në Butrint. Në qendër është vendour epigrafi që u kushtohet shenjtorëve që nuk figurojnë në listën e shenjtorëve. Mozaikun e dallon nga të tjerët prania e motiveve të rralla me imazhe të kafshëve të detit, si gaforrja me shumë ngjyra. Karkaleci i detit, oktapodi që ndeshet shumë rrallë. Nuk mungojnë edhe figurina zogjsh, të formuara nga gurë në ngjyrë të verdhë, të kuqe e rozë. Sipërfaqja e mozaikut është më shumë se 30 m katror. Ai ruhet në gjendje mjaft të mirë, sipas arkeologut Çondit, me përjashtim të disa elementëve që janë pranë një varri i cili i përket shek.VII. Në mozaik janë të dallueshme edhe vizatime floreale. Zbulues të tij janë arkeologu shqiptar Dh. Çondi, bashkë me arkeologun anglez Oliver Glikas. Këto ditë mozaiku i zbuluar në fushën e Vrinës është bërë objekt mësimi për 30 studentët shqiptarë që përkrah atyre kroatë, kosovarë etj, janë pjësëmarrës në shkollën verore të Butrintit në kuadër të ekspeditës arkeologjike shqiptaro angleze me bashkëdrejtorë Hodges dhe Gjipali.
Çondi thotë se po bëhet kujdes i vecantë për konservimin e mozaikut nga specialisti anglez Xhon Miçëll, i njohur edhe për zbuilimin e afreskut në monumentin e 40 shenjtorëve mbi Sarandë.
Një tjetër lajm i mirë vjen nga arkeologët që janë duke gërmuar në atë pjesë të qytetit antik të Butrintit të njohur me emërtimin Forum, ku zhvillohej gjithë veprimtaria administrative e qytetit. Shumë pranë vendit ku vite më parë ka dalë në dritë skulptura e emërtuart Njeriu me togë (togati), është hasur në një tjetër sklupturë shtatore. Ajo është zbuluar vetëm 1.5 m larg por edhe në të njëjtën formë zbulimi si pararendësja e saj. Autorë të zbulimit më të ri janë arkeologët anglezë Devi Ermandes dhe Luiza Shefild. Ata rrëfejnë se skulptura që përbën një eveniment arkeologjik më vete është 1.70 m e lartë dhe se i mungon koka dhe dy pëllëmbët e duarve. Arkeologët vlerësojnë se veshja e saj është romake, që paloset në krahun e skulpturës dhe shkon deri në shpinë. Ata e vlerësojnë skulpturën e gjetur për finesën që e dallon dhe për stilin e lartë të punimit artistik. Skulptura e gjet e rrëzuar dhe jo në vendin e vet, por e zhvendosur dhe e rrëzuar te Forumi mes dy mureve ndarës të tij. Ajo mendohet se paraqet figurën e ndonjë perandori të veçantë romak dhe se ka pak të ngjarë të jetë punuar në Butrint. Deri tani zotërues është mendimi se ajo është një punë e importuar. Edhe për përkatësinë kohore arkeologët nuk janë të një mendjeje. Disa mendojnë se i përket shek. I-II pas Krishtit, ndërkohë që të tjerë mendojnë se duhet të jetë e njëkohshme me burrin me togë.
Gjithësesi gërmimet e mëtejshme që vazhdojnë të kryhen, janë ato që do të ndihmojnë në përcaktimin e saktë të datimit të saj. Të dy skulturat e gjetura kohët e fundit: burri me togë dhe shtatorja pa kokë do të zenë vend në muzeun e ri arkeologjik që është duke u ristrukturuar në akropolin e Butrintit. Të dyja ato përfaqësojnë vepra arti të cilat do ti prezantohen vizitorit për herë të parë në eksponate muzeu.

19/07/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture.Shekulli.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Korrik 21, 2005_ 


*Arkeologët kryejnë zbulime të reja në Butrint*  

*David Chanatry "Washington Post"*   

_BUTRINT_

Më shumë se 2000 vjet pasi Jul Çezari të mbërrinte këtu e të ngrinte një koloni veteranësh, një tjetër ushtri ka pushtuar tashmë zonën. Është një forcë shumëkombëshe arkeologësh e cila po kryen ato që konsiderohen edhe gërmimet më të mëdha të Mesdheut. Të drejtuar nga profesor Richard Hodges i Universitetit të "East Anglia " në Britani, 100 arkeologë nga 19 vende, 60 studentë shqiptarë dhe dhjetëra punëtorë lokale janë përfshirë në këtë proces gërmimi dy mujor. Synimi shkencor i këtij projekti që ka zgjatur një dekadë është zbulimi, se si shoqëria është transformuar në fund të periudhës klasike të Greqisë së dhe Romës së lashtë. 
Por qyteti i Butrintit është edhe më tërheqës se kaq. Për tremijë vjet rresht, qytetërime të ndryshme njëri pas tjetrit e përfshinë qytetin. "Ai u bë një vend në mes të Mesdheut, që vizitohej nga shumëkush", thotë Hodges. Kërkimet e kësaj vere janë të tretat më të mëdha që kur Fondacioni "Butrinti" filloi punën në vitin 1994. Shumica e ekipit do të punojë në Fushën e Vrinës, një vend i rrafshtë mes kreshtave malore në brigjet e Detit Jon. Këtu ishte qyteti i kolonisë së Cezarit, një lagje e jashtme, përgjatë një kanali të ngushtë prej 40 hektarësh.
Hapësira e të kaluarës në Butrint ka nxitur arkeologët. "Ajo ishte Troja në miniaturë" në Eneidën e Virgjilit", thotë legjenda. Sipas saj, qyteti u themelua me emigrantë prej Troje, por ky mendim nuk është mbështetur deri tani nga të dhënat arkeologjike.
Sipas Hodges, "Butrinti u krijua së pari midis viteve 100-500 para erës së re dhe duket si një vend që shërbente për të siguruar ushqim për vendbanimin e madh të Korfuzit". Pozicioni i tij strategjik është në rrugët e mëdha tregtare, që e bënë qytetin faktor në politikën e kohës. Ai ishte helenistik, romak dhe bizantin. Pastaj u bë venecian dhe otoman. Otomanët ndërtuan fortesa për të mbrojtur qytetin dhe vendet e peshkimit.
"Me lulëzimin e Butrintit në shekullin V", thotë Hodges, "këtu jetonin 20 mijë banorë". Qyteti mbeti në harresë pas shekullit XIV, duke u kthyer në një shpat kodre, ku barinjtë kullosnin delet. Qëndroi kështu deri në vitin 1928, kur një arkeolog i ri italian, i dërguar prej Ministrisë së Jashtme të Italisë, mbërriti në vend dhe gërmoi deri sa mundi të shihte rrënojat. Pastaj Luigi Maria Ugolini e vazhdoi punën e vet, duke gërmuar në shkallë të gjërë, deri sa vdiq, tetë vjet më vonë. Ugolini gërmoi në shumicën e qytetit ashtu siç shihet tani, duke zbuluar një teatër grek, një tempull kushtuar hyjnisë Aeslepious dhe disa pagëzuese të mëdha të shekullit V me mozaikë në dysheme. Pranë projektit të Fushës së Vrinës, dy gërmimet e mëdha të këtij dhjetëvjeçari bënë të mundur zbulimin e qytetit romak dhe kishës bizantine pranë liqenit, si dhe një shtëpie private, për të cilën Hodges thotë: "Është pjesa më mirë e ruajtur e një banese të madhe romake në Mesdhe". Synimi kryesor i gërmimeve të Vrinës ishte zbulimi i kolonisë romake. Prej punës së bërë është mundur të identifikohet rruga që kalon nëpër fushë. Pejzazhi është i ndarë. Ekipi i arkeologëve mundi të dallojë vijat e rrugëve dhe parcelat e ndërtesave. Anëtarët e ekspeditës kanë zbuluar edhe një ujësjellës të vjetër që sillte ujë prej një burimi katër milje larg.
Drejtori i projektit, Oliver Gilkes thotë se "zbulimi interesant i përket një periudhe të mëvonshme". Ai dhe Hodges mendojnë se ata kanë zbuluar qeramikën e parë mesjetare të Mesdheut. Arkeologët punuan ngadalë në atë shtresë, ku u zbulua një ndërtesë romake dhe pjesë të një kishe kristiane të shekullit V. Gjithashtu aty u gjetën shumë monedha të shekujve IX-XI. Gilkes u tërhoq prej një strukture mesjetare të ndërtuar mbi një strukturë më të herëshme. Kisha duhet të jetë rindërtuar mbi një kishë më të vjetër, që edhe më vonë ishte modifikuar dhe rindërtuar.
"Një numër faktorësh e bëjnë të mundur ndërmarrjen e këtij projekti", thotë Hodges. Shqipëria doli prej regjimit komunist si vend i varfër. Vendi kërkoi ndihmë për të vazhduar punën e lënë përgjysmë nga Ugolini një gjysmë shekulli më parë. Projekti përfitoi gjithashtu prej financimeve të donatorëve të pasur, që krijuan Fondacionin "Butrinti", për të ndihmuar në ruajtjen e këtij qyteti antik dhe të mjedisit përreth, si dhe të trashëgimisë kulturore të lidhur me të.
Sipas Hodges "një drejtim tjetër i punës është publikimi i gjithçkaje që zbulohet". Duke gërmuar shumë, mund të prishet natyra e veçantë e vendit përreth. Qyteti dhe Parku që e rrethon janë shpallur prej UNESCO-s "Vend i Trashëgimisë Botërore".
Në ndryshim nga shumë vende të tjera arkeologjike, brendësia e hapur gjërësisht dhe rrethinat e paprekura i japin një tjetër dimension", thotë Ani Tare, drejtor i Parkut Kombëtar të Butrintit. "Butrinti është një vend magjik, shumë i bukur. Këtu ka ende shumë për të zbuluar". Kjo cilësi e Butrintit dhe rritja e vlerësimit në vend për këtë qytet antik e kanë shënuar në krye të hartës turistike. Tare është i bindur se arkeologjia do ta ruajë vlerën e saj. Hodges e përforcon këtë bindje kur thotë se "pjesa më me vlerë për të është se ka mundur të bëjë diçka për Shqipërinë. Ne nuk jemi duke gërmuar për të plaçkitur", thotë Hodges. Ne po gërmojmë për të krijuar një pasuri për këtë vend, një pasuri intelektuale në raftet e bibliotekave, në turizmin dhe në identitetin e tij, e të tjerë".

Gazeta Shqiptare.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Butrinti i vitit 2005*  


_Richard Hodges_

Që nga zbulimet e viteve 30, të Luigi Maria Ugolinit, gërmimet arkeologjike në Butrint, nuk kanë qenë ndonjëherë kaq të suksesshme sa verën e sivjetme. Fondacioni Butrinti, në bashkëpunim me Institutin e Arkeologjisë, këtë vit, filluan punën në terren, qysh prej 1 qershorit. Mbi dyqind arkeologë profesionistë dhe studentë morën pjesë në këtë ekspeditë. Këtu përfshihen studentë nga rreth pesëmbëdhjetë kombësi të ndryshme si dhe më shumë se gjashtëdhjetë studentë nga universitetet shqiptare. Secili nga të katër gërmimet e mëdha të këtij sezoni, ka sjellë zbulime të jashtëzakonshme. Secili prej tyre e ndryshon konceptimin tonë për qytetin gjatë periudhës romake dhe mesjetare.

*Forumi*

Këtë vit, gërmimet tona të mëparshme në zemër të qytetit u zgjeruan, për të kërkuar forumin. E gjetëm atë më tepër se tre metra thellë, në tre kuadrate gërmimi. Ky është vetëm një nga shumë zbulimet e rëndësishme të kryera këtu. Gërmimet në të ashtuquajturin Tempulli i Minervës  një ndërtesë e përbërë nga tri pjesë shoqëruar me një mbishkrim monumental kushtuar perëndeshës Minerva  tregon se tempulli i Minervës ishte ndoshta i katërti në një sekuence tempujsh të vendosur në këtë vend. Më i hershmi daton në shek. e 2-të Para Krishtit  një tempull helenistik me pamje nga lindja dhe që pothuajse me siguri shikonte përgjatë vijës së mprehtë të kodrës deri tek agoraja. Kjo ndërtesë e madhe qëndronte, në një hapësirë të rrethuar me mur, e ndarë prej faltores së Asklepit nga një kanal kullimi i ndërtuar mirë. Duke gjykuar nga ky gërmim, krijimi i kolonisë romake nga Perandori August e ndryshoi të gjithë këtë. Dyshemeja e forumit e ruajtur mjaft bukur, ashtu si dhe ajo e dhomës fqinje ku mblidhej këshilli (prytaneum-it), tregon se romakët vendosën që ta merrnin hapësirën e tempullit dhe ta shndërronin në një shesh tregu të gjatë që mbase shtrihej nga kjo pikë deri tek bregu i Kanalit Vivari. Ndërsa plani i ri urban po merrte formë, u ruajt një kalim për në perëndim të tempullit të vjetër deri tek një burim në faqe të shkëmbit si dhe për tek faltorja. Menjëherë pas forumit shtrihej përshtatja e një tesmpulli të ri. Tempulli i ri i ndërtuar me pamje nga jugu ndahej me një shtrojë të bukur nga forumi. Ky tempull u rindërtua tri herë, rindërtimi i fundit u bë në mes të shekullit të dytë pas Krishtit.

Eshtë tunduese që të shoqërohet zbulimi më i mirë i këtij viti, një statujë me togë me përmasa natyrale, me këtë tempull të ri. Statuja u gjet në një nivel të mëvonshëm, por është e qartë se është bërë në mes të shekullit të dytë. Ajo përfaqëson një burrë romak të rangut të lartë  një perandor ose një autoritet vendor  që ka veshur një togë dhe tunik me mëngë të shkurtra. Koka që mungon duhet të ketë qenë me tiparet e portretit. Statuja është një vepër e cilësisë së lartë e kryer nga mjeshtra që i kanë njohur nga afër tendencat më të vonshme në Romë.
Statuja u gjet në një depozitë të shekullit të 4të ose të 5të që i përket zhveshjes së ndërtesave publike për materiale që do të përdoreshin në ndërtesa të reja si p.sh te Pallati i Trikonkës. Mbi këtë, megjithatë, mund të shikojmë gjurmët treguese të shtëpive të shek. të 6të, disa prej guri, disa të ndërtuara me shtylla, të shoqëruara nga një pus i madh. Duket se në këtë kohë, qendra e qytetit kishte lëvizur gjetkë dhe kjo zonë zihej nga shtëpitë e qytetit. Mbi këto shtrihen gjurmët e dy tarracave të mëvonshme për mbështetjen e banesave: Njëra daton në shek. e 10, njëra në atë të 13. Të dyja i përkasin rilindjes së Butrintit, së pari si një qytet i Bizantit të Mesëm dhe më pas, gjatë një zeniti të shkurtër nën Despotatin Epirot.

*Fusha e Vrinës*  

Matanë Kanalit Vivari ndoqëm gërmimet tona të mëparshme të përqendruara në rrethinat jugore të Butrintit romak. Në vitet e mëparshme kishim gjurmuar rrjetin e rrugëve si dhe shtëpitë e qytetit që zgjeroheshin në dëm të bujqësisë së pasur në fushën e kultivuar. 
Pranë vendit ku gërmuam për një kolonë të hershmë honorifike romake, zhgroposëm një tempull masiv. Tempulli qëndron mbi një bazë me formë të mrekullueshme dhe çohet lart deri tek një pjesë e ngritur ku kanë mbetur gjurmët e një dyshemeje si dhe gjurmët e varrimeve të mëvonshme dytësore me sarkofagë. Fragmentet e kolonave jonike tregojnë se kjo ka qenë një ndërtesë e lartë jonike që shikonte me madhështi mbi një shesh të vogël dhe që dukshëm dominonte peizazhin lagunor. Gjurmët e një ndërtese më të hershme u gjetën në drejtim të jugut, ndoshta tempulli më i hershëm në këtë vend.

E tillë është shkalla e këtij tempulli të madh sa që kemi tundimin ta interpretojmë si një monument për një hero real ose mitik që shoqërohej me themelimin e Butrintit. Sigurisht ai ishte një nga monumentet e mëdha të qytetit dhe qëndronte krenar pranë ujit deri në shek. e 15të  gjatë epokës së antikuarit, Qiriako i Ankonës, që e vizitoi Butrintin në 1434  muret rrëzoheshin sistematikisht në mënyrë që të plaçkiteshin ballinat.
Gërmimi i trajnimit u përqendrua në një prej shtëpive të qytetit. Studentë nga Elbasani, Gjirokastra, Prishtina dhe Tirana gërmuan në një seksion të rrugës dhe në një shtëpi të përshtatur rreth një atriumi, ndërsa dy dhoma duken të jenë krenuar me shtrojat e bukura me mozaik. Por shtëpia ka patur jetë të shkurtër. Nga fundi i shekullit të 2, dhomat u riprojektuan për veprimtari industriale dhe bujqësore. Në njërën prej tyre kemi gjetur një furrë të thjeshtë qeramike. Pastaj ka ndodhur katastrofa; ndoshta në shekullin e 3 ndërtesa është shembur nga një tërmet. Në një zonë mbijeton një mur i tërë bashkë me një dritare. Pak më vonë, një burrë është varrosur në qoshe të njerës prej dhomave dhe mban në dorë një monedhë të Kostandinit. 
Gërmimi më i madh u përqendrua në bazilikën e shek. të 5, identifikuar për herë të parë në 2004. Duket qartë se kjo kishë madhështore me shtrojën e saj spektakolare me mozaik u ndërtua brenda rrënojave të një ndërtese të hershme industriale ose bujqësore romake me korridore që ndodhej pranë anës së ujit. Një pjesë e madhe e ndërtesës u rimodelua për ti shërbyer kishës. Vetë kisha përbën një navetë të madhe kunge me një platformë kori dhe kalime anësore. Përballë kishte një sallë hyrjeje - narteks dykatësh  dhe një sallë të jashtme që ndahej prej anës së ujit me një shesh të shtruar.
Mozaiku madhështor u shtrua në 475-500 Para Krishtit, duke gjykuar nga tre monedha të gjetura në sipërfaqen mbështetëse për mozaikun. Ai përshkruan gjallërisht krijesa të ujit dhe bisha me një vendosje dinamike të paneleve të ngjashme me shtrimin madhështor të pagëzimores së Butrintit. Megjithatë në këtë rast, çatia kishte rënë të paktën dy herë dhe kish bërë të domosdoshme vendosjen e shtyllave të ngulura në dysheme për ta mbajtur atë. Duket se naveta u braktis në shekullin e 7të ngaqë Butrinti u reduktua në një kështjellë në akropol, por kunga e vogël mund të ketë vazhduar ekzistencën si një qendër kulti. Më pas në navetë u hapën varre, që nënkuptonin njohjen në vazhdimësi të vendit. Njëri nga varret kishte vetëm një kafkë; disa ishin me fëmijë. Pastaj në mes të shekullit të 9 duket se fundi i Kanalit të Vivarit, ndoshta ndërtesa e ngritur e narteksit u bë selia e një ferme të vogël. Dy vula plumbi bizantine tregojnë se prodhimi i këtushëm formalisht administrohej prej zyrtarëve të shtetit. Në dheun e pasur të zi gjetëm rreth dyzet monedha të rralla bizantine, shumë qeramika italiane dhe mjaft eshtra kafshësh. Kurrë më parë nuk është gjetur ndonjë bërthamë e tillë, kështu po bëjmë hapa të rinj në skicimin e formës që mori Butrinti Bizantin teksa u ringjall ekonomia mesdhetare në shekujt e mëvonshëm të 9 e të 10. Si në rastin e kishës që gërmuam në Diaporit, kjo bazilikë u boshatis në shek. e 13 ndoshta për të siguruar materiale për rrethin e kishave të portit në lulëzim, të përshkruara në botimin e kohëve të fundit të Fondacionit Butrinti, Butrinti Bizantin (2004).

Këto gërmime, sidoqoftë, janë të paharrueshmë për hollësitë e pasura arkeologjike që do ti mundësojnë Fondacionit Butrinti dhe ekipit të Institutit të Arkeologjisë që të shkruajnë kapituj të rinj jo vetëm për historinë e këtij porti të madh por edhe për Mesdheun qendror në mijëvjeçarin e parë. Shqipëria, pa dyshim, do të ketë një histori më të pasur pas këtyre dy muajve të veçantë të punës në terren.




03/08/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture.Shekulli.

----------


## GL_Branch

*Butrinti: Qendër e rëndësishme dhe në Mesjetë*  

BELIAN BARDHI 
20 Gusht  Këto ditë ka filluar punën në Butrint një ekspedite e re, e cila përbëhet nga studentë shqiptarë që kanë përfunduar studimet e në degën e arkeologjisë, pranë Universitetit të Tiranës, në këto vitet e fundit dhe të cilët janë specializuar gjatë gërmimeve shumë vjeçare në Butrint. Punonjës i jashtëm i kësaj ekspedite të re është caktuar prof. dr. Neritan Ceka, si specialist i njohur në fushën e gërmimeve arkeologjike në vendin tonë 

Arkeologu Neritan Ceka ka "barktisur" politikën dhe me një grup arkeologësh të rinj është zhvendosur në Butrint për zbulime të reja. Vetëm pak ditë më parë, ka nisur nga puna një ekspedite e re e cila pritet të këtë rezultate të reja në fushën e gërmimeve arkeologjike, në qytetin e hershëm të Butrintit, i cili, çdo ditë e më tepër, po tregon elementë të rinj në fushen e vlerave monumentale kultuore dhe në zhvillimin e hershëm të këtij qyteti antik të Shqipërisë. Në kuadrin e zbulimit të këtyre vlerave këto ditë ka filluar punën në Butrint kjo ekspedite e re, e cila përbëhet nga studentë shqiptarë që kanë përfunduar studimet e në degën e arkeologjisë, pranë Universitetit të Tiranës, në këto vitet e fundit dhe të cilët janë specializuar gjatë gërmimeve shumë vjeçare në Butrint . Punonjës i jashtëm i kësaj ekspedite të re është caktuar prof. dr. Neritan Ceka, si specialist i njohur në fushën e gërmimeve arkeologjike në vendin tonë, prej disa dekadash. Qëllimi i ekspeditës së re, pjesë e së cilës është dhe zyra e koordinimit e Parkut Kombëtar të Butrintit, është zbulimi i disa ambienteve sanitare të periudhës romake, të cilat janë evidentuar në afërsi të teatrit antik. Prof. dr. Neritan Ceka duke folur për gazetën "Metropol", tha se puna e nisur realizohet nën kujdesin e drejtorit të Parkut Kombëtar, Auron Tare. 

Sipas Cekës, po synohet të zbulohet një banjë romake publike e shekullit të dytë të periudhës së Adrianit dhe të pasurohet pjesa më verilindore e Butrintit, e përfaqësuar nga bazilika e madhe, e cila ka qenë e vendosur brenda një banje edhe më të madhe romake. "Aktualisht, ne po zbulojmë pjesën verilindore të banjos dhe po thellohemi në shtresat kulturore të saj, duke fillur që nga shekulli i 15, duke përcaktuar tashmë një horizont mjaft të pasur, që pasqyron pikërisht atë zhvillim që pati Shqipëria në shekullin e XV, e sidomos në vitet e para të tij. Por, ky zhvillim u ndërpre më pas nga pushtimi turk", tha Ceka. Nga puna e realizuar deri tani "po dalin qartë mardhëniet veçanërisht me Italinë, kryesisht me Venecian, por dhe me zonën e Bolonjës dhe Italinë e Jugut nga vjen një pjesë e madhe e qeramikes së glazuruar, ndërkohë që zbulimet po tregojnë edhe për zhvillimin lokal të Butrintit në këtë kohë, lidhur ngushtë edhe me zhvillimin ekonomik të Korfuzit", ka pohuar Ceka. Ai ka shpjguar gjithashtu se Butrinti i kësaj kohe ishte nën sundimin venecian, kur dihet që edhe Korfuzi ishtë nën kontrollin e Probetitorit venecian. Ceka tha se po depërtohet në shtresat më të poshtme të gërmimit, të cilat i përkasin shekullit të VI pas Krishtit, mjaft të pasura materialisht dhe që lidhen me kohën e sundimit të Justinianit, perandorit bizantin me origjinë dardane. Në këtë kohë, sipas zbulimeve, Butrinti, ndryshe nga qytetet e tjera që patën një rrudhje nga dyndjet sllave, për shkak të pozicionit natyror, i cili e mbronte mjaft mirë nga këto dyndje, por dhe që i krojonte një mundësi të madhe për të patur kontakte me Botën përtej detit, ishte një nga qytete me aktiv të provincës së Epirit të Vjetër, qëndër e të cilit ishte Nikopoli . 

Ndërkaq, arkeologu Ceka ka nënvizuar se një pjesë e qeramikës vjen nga Afrika Veriore dhe vende të tjera të këtij kontinenti, si Tunizia etj. Në këtë kompleks janë gjetur edhe disa monedha bizantine, të cilat lidhen kryesisht me perandorin Justinian. "Po në këtë kompleks bën pjesë dhe bazilika, e cila, në fakt, nuk është pjesë e gërmimit tonë, por rreth bazilikës zhvillohet kjo jetë, e pasuruar me qeramikën", tha Ceka. Sipas tij, në dy javët që pasojnë do të bëhen përpjekje maksimale, për zbulimin e plotë të arkitekturës së banjës dhe "shpresojmë që të dalin në dritë dhe elementët dekorativë të saj. Natyrisht duhet të gërmohet në një sipërfaqe më të gjërë sesa është sot, pikërisht për të dalë në syrin tonë dhe muri rrethues , i ndërtuar në shekullin e katërt para Krishtit", ka theksuar Ceka. Kjo ekspiditë do të vazhdojë punimet deri në fund të muajit gusht, kur pritet të dalin edhe rezultatet përfundimtare të saj. Ashtu sikundër e pohon edhe vetë Ceka, në punën e tyre po shfrytëzohen edhe arritjet që ka pasur ekspedita shqiptaroangleze, në këto vitet e fundit. "Këto arritje do të na ndihmojnë edhe ne për të arritur qëllimin tonë final", tha Ceka. Vitet e fundit, Butrinti ka patur një bum "vizitash" nga grupe të ndryshme arkeologjike, të cilat gjithmonë kanë befasur studiuesit me rezultatet e tyre. 

Butrinit "joshës" i papërballueshëm 

Në ditët e para të gushtit disa dhjetëra të rinj, djem dhe vajza nga krahina të ndryshme të Kosovës, nisën gërmime vullnetare arkeologjike në Butrint. Ekspedita përfshin djem dhe vajza kosovarë, të cilët studiojnë për arkeologji si dhe degë të tjera universitare në Kosovë dhe gjetkë. Drejtori i Fondacionit Butrinti, Daniel Renton, tha se puna e të rinjve konsiston në pastrim të territorit të qytetit të lashtë, vendosjen e pllakëzave të guidave, duke shërbyer dhe si udhërrëfyes për vizitorët e huaj". Ai tha se jemi duke realizuar një nga gërmimet më të mëdha në Butrint, mbi një mozaik të mrekullueshëm. Sipas Renton, do të kemi një rikonstruksion të të gjitha shenjave dhe etiketave përsa u përket monumenteve që gjenden aty". Një bashkëpunim me ekspertë në Ministrinë e Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve, Parkun Kombëtar të Butrintit, Institutin Arkeologjik dhe Institutin e Monumenteve të Kulturës, si dhe nga Fondacioni Butrinti, ka nisur në muajin korrik në qytetin e Butrintit dhe zonën përqark liqenit të tij një ekspeditë të gjerë gërmimesh dhe restaurimesh, ku ka pak kohë që janë publikuar zbulimet e para. Arkeologët shqiptarë kanë zbuluar në qytetin antik të Butrintit, në Jug të Shqipërisë një statujë mermeri që i përket shekullit të tretë Pas Krishtit. Arkeologu i Qendrës Arkeologjike të Sarandës Dhimitër Çondi tha se statuja në përmasa relativisht të mëdha është punuar me mjeshtëri të lartë dhe ka zbukurime të jashtme mjaft interesante. Zoti Çondi tha se ende nuk është gjetur koka e statujës për të dalë në komente lidhur me figurën historike së cilës ajo i përket. Statuja u zbulua në Forumin e qytetit antik ku janë gjetur më parë edhe statuja prej mermeri të disa figurave të antikitetit të cilat ruhen sot në Muzeun Arkeologjik të Butrintit. Gjithashtu, ekspedita të tjera me arkeologë shqiptarë dhe të huaj po zhvillojnë sivjet gërmime në qytetin e Butrintit, duke e shndërruar kështu qytetin antik, në një qendër kërkimesh dhe gërmimesh nga më joshëset në të gjithë Shqipërinë.

----------


## kalivo

Ekspediat angleze eshte jo me shume se nje ekspedite kolonialiste e drejtuar nga nje personazh mjaft negativ si Richard Hodges

----------


## GL_Branch

*Historitë që fshihen përtej skeleteve

Antropologë amerikanë studiojnë në Butrint skeletet njerëzore të Mesjetës së vonë*

Nuk kanë qenë arkeologë, por antropologë ata që i janë drejtuar Butrintit në ekip pedagogësh e studentësh të ardhur nga kolegji UTICA i Nju-Jorkut. Dita e djeshme ka shënuar mbylljen e periudhës trejavore të ekspeditës së tyre studimore mbi skeletet e zbuluara në qytetin antik të Butrintit e më gjerë. Ekspedita e antropologëve amerikanë është kryesuar nga John H. Johansen, dekan i departamentit të shkencave sociale e menaxhimit të Kolegjit UTICA, Prof. Dalle Smith, dekane e Fakultetit të Fizioterapisë në këtë kolegj dhe Thomas Crist, profesor i asociuar për programin e terapisë fizike, autoritete në studimin e nekropoleve antike. Crist është i njohur edhe si ekspert i FBI-së, i angazhuar edhe në studimin e skeleteve të viktimave të tragjedisë së 11 shtatorit, shkaktuar nga sulmi mbi dy kullat binjake. Prof. Thomas Krist tha për "Shqip" se objekt i studimit të grupit të antropologëve amerikanë ishin për tri javë karakteristikat e veçanta të skeleteve njerëzore të periudhës së Mesjetës së vonë, të zbuluara nga prof. Neritan Ceka në vitin 2004 në territorin midis gjimnazit dhe agorasë së qytetit. Antropologët kanë bërë objekt të studimit të tyre veçanërisht skeletet e pesë grave dhe fëmijëve të varrosur në të njëjtën sipërfaqe, fakt që i ka shtyrë ata të abstragojnë duke menduar për mundësinë e rënies së një epidemie. Një e dhënë tjetër e konstatuar gjatë studimit të skeleteve, ka qenë mungesa e theksuar e vitaminave, që ka çuar në shfaqjen e skorbutit. Kjo i ka shtyrë profesorët dhe studentët antropologë të mendojnë për problemet me ushqyerjen që duhet të kenë pasur banorët e këtij territori.

Ekspertë amerikanë të antropologjisë janë të pranishëm prej pesë vjetësh në Butrint. Gjatë ekspeditës së sivjetme, ata kanë dalë jashtë Butrintit, duke i vënë aftësitë e tyre në shërbim të komunitetit të zonës rurale përreth Butrintit, pasi kanë "eksploruar" vite më parë sëmundshmërinë e popullatës së zonës. Fizioterapistët amerikanë për tri javë kanë qenë pranë njerëzve me probleme të eshtrave dhe të ecjes, sidomos në mosha fëminore dhe kanë ndërhyrë për rehabilitimin në disa raste në fshatin e Vrinës, në Lazarat e Melan të Gjirokastrës. Mjekja Dalle Smith thotë se ka gjetur terren për aplikimin e programit të terapisë fizike, duke u sjellë njerëzve përmirësime të dukshme. Së bashku me studentet e saj diplomante, që mbrojnë doktoraturën në këtë shkencë, ato kanë ndikuar në kapërcimin e gjendjeve të rënda, që kanë rezultuar në jo pak njerëz e sidomos në fëmijë me probleme kockore, duke përdorur metoda të reja, që mjekësia amerikane praktikon jashtë sallave të operacionit.

Kolegji UTICA po bëhet pjesë e një projekti edhe më të gjerë. Duke iu përqasur profilit të studiuesit në fushë të antropologjisë, profesorët amerikanë gjatë ekspeditës së sivjetme arritën edhe vendosjen e kontakteve me departamentin e arkeologjisë të Universitetit të Durrësit dhe Vlorës. "Synimi ynë - shpjegon Thoma Crist - është të mundësojmë ngritjen e një qendre antropologjike shqiptare, duke bashkëpunuar me këto institucione universitare dhe me partnerë të tjerë ndërkombëtarë. "Në qendrën e ardhshme antropologjike që amerikanët projektojnë të ngrenë ndoshta qysh vitin e ardhshëm në Gjirokastër, do të realizohet trajnimi i antropologëve tanë dhe krijimi i një bërthame për të kryer studimin e nekropoleve të qyteteve antike shqiptare. 

Gazeta Shqip, 06.06.2007

----------


## BARAT

E ci duan qe i zbulojne? Me mire nen toke...se ajo i do me shume-BARAT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Prishet "virgjëria" e Pusit të Nuseve*

_Restaurimet amatoreske shkaktojnë një traumë të re mbi monumentet e Butrintit_

Një tjetër episod me efekte negative ka ngjarë në qytetin antik të Butrintit, në përpjekje joprofesionale për të kryer ndërhyrje restauruese. Objekt i paaftësisë për të rehabilituar e përmirësuar diçka në monumentet e qytetit që ka bërë të njohur Shqipërinë, është bërë tashmë një monument shumë tërheqës, sikurse është ai i njohur si Pusi i Nuseve. Ashtu si harku i portës jugore, që pati vetëm dhjetë ditë jetë, (pasi binte ndesh me kriteret e shkencës së arkeologjisë), edhe restaurimi i Pusit të Nuseve ka qenë një projekt i mbartur nga viti 2004-2005. Një pemë e madhe e mbirë dhe e rritur jo pak në murin e sipërm të këtij monumenti, është tentuar të hiqet, duke u shkulur me rrënjë. Pas ndërhyrjes mekanike, rrapi i madh është shkëputur nga toka, por me vete ka marrë edhe murin mbështetës që mbahet Pusi i Nuseve, ku kishte lëshuar rrënjë. "Aksidenti" më i fundit i ndodhur në Butrint nga specialistët mendohet se ka ardhur për arsyen se prerja e tij është bërë si të ishte një pemë e zakonshme dhe jo e lidhur me monumentin e me pasoja të drejtpërdrejta mbi të. Arkeologu Dhimitër Çondi thotë se është jashtë çdo logjike përdorimi i sëpatës, kur njihen teknika shumë të përdorshme në këto raste. Fjala është për realizimin e asgjësimit të pemës, duke përdorur ampula speciale në vend të shkuljes apo prerjes. Përmes tyre bëhet tharja graduale e pemës, që shoqërohet edhe me tharjen e rrënjëve dhe nuk cenohet soliditeti i murit. Specialistët e fushës argumentojnë se pema edhe mund të pritej, por më parë duhej të thahej, duke stimuluar kalcifikimin e rrënjëve të pleksura në mur. Kështu, muri me rrënjët bëheshin një trup dhe lihej ashtu, pa asnjë rrezik të mëtejshëm. Ata mendojnë se në këtë mënyrë hiqej pjesa e sipërme e pemës, e cila ka rreth 2000 vjet në atë vend dhe liheshin të paprekura e të parrezikshme rrënjët. Përkundër kësaj teknike dhe eksperience, bëhet e ditur se për shkëputjen e pemës nga muri mbajtës i Pusit, është përdorur forca e tërheqjes dhe ajo e shkuljes së rrënjëve, gjë që është shoqëruar edhe me marrjen me vete të gurëve të murit. Teknikisht vlerësohet e gabuar mënyra se si është vepruar, ndërkohë që edhe estetikisht vizitorit tashmë i paraqitet një mur i rrënuar në vendin ku secili pret të marrë kënaqësinë e vizitës dhe virgjërisë së Pusit të Nuseve, me vragat që kanë lënë litarët në paretet e gurta. Këtë emocion ta zbeh mjaft zgavra që qëndron e hapur në murin mbajtës origjinal të monumentit.

Datimi i këtij monumenti çon në periudhën romake, në shek. III e. sonë dhe historia e tij është e lidhur me Pusin e famshëm të Ina Rufinës. Ka shumë mundësi që zona përreth të ketë pasur ndonjë kapele kishëze të vogël, meqenëse atje janë edhe dy piktura të pallonjve të zbuluara nga Ugolini. Pra, monumenti ka një vazhdimësi prej të paktën dymijë vjetësh, e në këtë kontekst vlerësohet edhe dëmi që i është sjellë me ndërhyrjen e pamenduar dhe të pakonsultuar të restaurimit të ndërmarrë.

----------


## GL_Branch

*Zbulohen 60 amfora në Sarandë dhe anija e shekullit të 6 para erës sonë

TRASHEGIMIA ILIRE/ Eksplorimi i "Herkules", gjenden objektet e para nën det*

Ditët e fundit anija amerikane "Hercules", e specializuar për kërkimet arkeologjike nënujore, ka hasur në një grumbull amforash antike. Burime nga kjo ekspeditë bëjnë të ditur se vendi ku është gjetur siti i amforave, është nëndeti i zonës së Butrintit. Numri i amforave mendohet se arrin në 60. Pas hasjes në to është bërë zhytja e robotit, i cili ka bërë identifikimin e mëtejshëm dhe pas kësaj një prej amforave të zbuluara është nxjerrë në bordin e anijes. Atje ka nisur procesi i përpunimit të saj duke kryer edhe të gjithë pastrimin.

Pas dy ditë konsultimesh është konkluduar se të gjitha amforat e gjetura i përkasin shekullit VI-VIII të periudhës arkaike dhe në kufirin e klasicizmit, nisur nga fakti që ekspedita ka hasur në një grumbullim amforash në të njëjtin vend, arkeologët mendojnë se të gjitha këto përbëjnë një ngarkesë të plotë të një anijeje të lashtë, të mbytur në këtë zonë. Bashkë me amforat arkeologët kanë gjetur edhe një objekt tjetër, në trajtën e një spirance, që mendohet të jetë me materiale plumbi. Të gjitha këto do të çohen në institucione të specializuara jashtë për t‘iu nënshtruar analizës në rrugë laboratorike. Amforat dhe ky objekt i dytë kanë bërë që arkeologët të mendojnë se janë përpara një zbulimi të rëndësishëm të periudhës arkaike, i cili do të shërbejnë si bazë për mundësimin e ngritjes së një muzeu të arkeologjisë nënujore. 

Detyrat në vazhdim të ekspeditës do të kërkojnë që në zonën ku u gjetën amforat dhe objekti në trajtën e spirancës, të kryhen gërmime arkeologjike në kuota të tjera, sikurse procedohet në gërmimet e nëntokës. Kjo mendohet të fillojë në muajt e parë të vitit të ardhshëm. 




*Nertian Ceka: Gati harta nënujore e bregdetit shqiptar* 


Në një intervistë për "Shqip" profesor Neritan Ceka e ka quajtur shumë të rëndësishëm zbulimin e amforës në pjesën nënujore të Sarandës. Ceka e ka vlerësuar atë si një hap vendimtar në krijimin e një harte nënujore. 


*Çfarë përfaqësojnë gjetjet e këtyre ditëve në nëndetin e Sarandës?*

Me zbulimin e këtyre ditëve në nënujin e zonës së Butrintit kemi rezultatin e parë pozitiv të projektit të realizuar nga anija eksploruese amerikane "Hercules". Ato janë rezultat i bashkëpunimit mes Institutit Botëror të Nautikës dhe Institutit tonë të Arkeologjisë. 

*Mund të pretendojmë se po konturohet një hartë e parë me pasuritë e nëndetit?*

Pas kësaj mund të themi se kemi hartën e parë të nëndetit në hapësirën detare të Sarandës, duke nisur nga kepi i Stillos deri në Kakome. 

*Në vlerësimin tuaj shkencor, për se flet grupi i amforave të gjetura këto ditë?*

Amforat e gjetura janë të shekullit të 6-të para erës sonë dhe dëshmojnë se kjo ekspeditë bazohet në teknologjinë më të përparuar të kohës. 

*I kontribuon kjo gjetje idesë suaj për të pasur një muze të arkeologjisë nënujore?* 

Ne jemi të bindur se kështu krijohet mundësia e ngritjes së një muzeu të arkeologjisë nënujore. Por, nga ana tjetër, zbulimet shtrojnë detyrën që këto pika të vihen nën mbrojtjen e shtetit. 

*Ku i shikoni vlerat më të mëdha të ekspeditës që eksploron nëndetin?*

Jemi para një periudhe të re të kërkimeve arkeologjike nën ujë, që do të plotësojë kërkimet e bëra në nëntokën tonë me ato të trafikut detar, që nga lashtësia deri në vitet e Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Vlerat e një eksplorimi të tillë janë të mëdha, po të shihen edhe në lidhjen që realizojnë mes turizmit dhe kulturës. 





*Ardian Anastasi: Anija, një nga 4 reliktet e Mesdheut* 


Drejtori shkencor i ekspeditës shqiptaro-amerikane, Ardian Anastasi, ka pohuar në një intervistë për "Shqip" se gjetja e amforës i përket shekullit VI para erës sonë, ndërsa përcaktimi i saktë i kohës së saj kërkon studime të mëtejshme. 

Doktor Anastasi, i cili është dhe shef i Departamentit të Arkeologjisë Nënujore Navale në Institutin e Arkeologjisë ka deklaruar se kërkimet nënujore do të vazhdojnë edhe gjatë vitit tjetër, dhe me një kohëzgjatje më të madhe. 

*Çfarë përfaqëson zbulimi i fundit?*

Në këtë gjetje kemi arritur të identifikojmë në 90 për qind ngarkesën e një anijeje të mbytur që për nga lloji i amforave që përmban kjo ngarkesë i korrespondon mesit të mijëvjeçarit të parë para erës sonë, në shekullin VI. Kjo tregoi për një muaj kërkime shkencore që ne kryem në gjirin e Sarandës se strategjia e hartuar rezultoi fituese. Për një kohë të shkurtër, edhe pa ditur asgjë për zonën, arritëm që ta finalizonim, dhe pretendojmë se ajo është anija. Në bashkëpunim me drejtorin amerikan kemi arritur të përcaktojmë dhe dinamikën e mbytjes së anijes dhe jemi 90 për qind të bindur se anija së bashku me ngarkesën i përkasin kësaj periudhe. Ambienti ndoshta nuk ka qenë organik dhe nuk e ka mbrojtur gjatë viteve.

*Ç‘mund të na thoni për amforat e zbuluara?*

Për sa i përket kronologjisë së anijes, nëse do të gjejmë dhe pjesët e mbetura të anijes, duke iu referuar nënujit, Shqipëria do të ketë një nga katër reliktet që ekzistojnë në gjithë Mesdheun. 

*A do të vazhdojë ekspedita edhe vitin tjetër, meqë pati një zbulim kaq të rëndësishëm?*

Pas zbulimit të ditëve të fundit jemi të bindur se vitin që vjen do të vazhdojnë kërkimet, në bashkëpunim me stafin amerikan. Do të kemi metodologji të reja. Ekspedita do të vazhdojë, duke parë edhe entuziazmin e palës tjetër. Vitin që vjen do të kemi dhe specialistë të fushave që lidhen ngushtë me objektin tonë të studimit.

*Cili është synimi i ekspeditave të përbashkëta?*

Të kërkojmë hartën e kompletuar të nëndetit. Kjo teknologji e përparuar do të ndihmojë në gjetjen e kësaj harte dhe për Shqipërinë në këtë zonë. Tashmë për këtë vit ekspedita është mbyllur dhe zgjati rreth një muaj. Vitin tjetër do të zgjasë edhe më tepër. 

Gazeta Shqip, 16.08.2007
http://gazeta-shqip.com/artikull.php?id=24795

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

më parë se të ndërtoj hartën ujore...shoku neritan ceka duhet të rishkoj në shkollë edhe të mësoj se kur shfaqen grekët në athinë.....pasi ai i bënë më të vjetër  grekët në fier se sa në athinë.................ç të presim më nga zotria e tijë??????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????????

----------


## Akuamarini

Gjurmë Shqiptare - Butrinti, Ilir apo greko-romak? E vërteta si po deformohet historia
Nov 23, 2019

Butrinti, një koloni greke? Kështu e cilësojnë britanikët që morën përsipër menaxhimin e tij. Por si është e vërteta? Çfarë qëndron pas? Si fshihet pjesa thelbësore e qytetit? Qënderimet greke.... Mos humbisni videon e plotë të dokumentarit të gazetarit Marin Mema.

----------

